# Pet Food...Intentional Use of Melamine



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Please read this latest article: http://news.aol.com/topnews/articles/_a/pe...S00010000000001



If you are concerned about this issue, please call or write your representatives in Congress. Or even email them. Contact information can be obtained at www.ushouse.gov 



The House Energy and Commerce Committee Subcommittee on Oversight and Investigations has scheduled a hearing about the FDA for next Tuesday 4/24: *Diminished Capacity: Can the FDA Assure the Safety and Security of the Nation's Food Supply? *Subcommittee on Oversight and Investigations
9:30 a.m. in room 2123 Rayburn House Office Building. While the subject of the hearing is much broader in basis than just pet food contamination, the issue will certainly be addressed. If your representative serves on that Subcommittee, please consider voicing your concerns with this issue. The members of the Subcommittee are :

<div align="center">*SUBCOMMITTEE ON OVERSIGHT AND INVESTIGATIONS
(Ratio: 9-7)
Bart Stupak (MI), Chairman*
<div align="center"><div align='left'>Diana DeGette, CO

<div align='left'>Ed Whitfield, KY, *Ranking Member*

<div align='left'>Charlie Melancon, LA, *Vice Chair *

<div align='left'>Greg Walden, OR

<div align='left'>Henry A. Waxman, CA 

<div align='left'>Mike Ferguson, NJ

<div align='left'>Gene Green, TX 

<div align='left'>Tim Murphy, PA 

<div align='left'>Mike Doyle, PA 

<div align='left'>Michael C. Burgess, TX 

<div align='left'>Jan Schakowsky, IL 

<div align='left'>Marsha Blackburn, TN 

<div align='left'>Jay Inslee, WA 

<div align='left'>_Joe Barton, TX (Ex Officio) _

<div align='left'>_John D. Dingell (Ex Officio) _


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

This is exactly why I would like to find a high quality dogfood that doesn't contain foreign ingredients.We can't count on the FDA or the dogfood manufactorers for food safety.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> Please read this latest article: http://news.aol.com/topnews/articles/_a/pe...S00010000000001
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<div align="center"><div align='left'>Diana DeGette, CO

<div align='left'>Ed Whitfield, KY, *Ranking Member*

<div align='left'>Charlie Melancon, LA, *Vice Chair *

<div align='left'>Greg Walden, OR

<div align='left'>Henry A. Waxman, CA 

<div align='left'>Mike Ferguson, NJ

<div align='left'>Gene Green, TX 

<div align='left'>Tim Murphy, PA 

<div align='left'>Mike Doyle, PA 

<div align='left'>Michael C. Burgess, TX 

<div align='left'>Jan Schakowsky, IL 

<div align='left'>Marsha Blackburn, TN 

<div align='left'>Jay Inslee, WA 

<div align='left'>_Joe Barton, TX (Ex Officio) _

<div align='left'>_John D. Dingell (Ex Officio) _

[/B][/QUOTE] 

May I cross-post this to friends with pets?

Dee


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> This is exactly why I would like to find a high quality dogfood that doesn't contain foreign ingredients.We can't count on the FDA or the dogfood manufactorers for food safety.[/B]


Boo's Mom, I highly recommend Nature's Variey food. I have been feeding it to Lady for about a year now and she is thriving on it. It's a premium food and all the ingredients are sourced here in the USA except flaxseed which comes from Canada. Here is a recent statement from their website:

04-18-2007 
Update on Ingredient Integrity 

You may be aware of a recent pet food recall associated with the ingredient “rice protein concentrate.” Please be assured that there is no rice protein concentrate used in any of our Nature’s Variety diets (kibble, cans, or raw). Furthermore, rice protein concentrate is NOT used anywhere within the kibble manufacturing facility.

All Nature’s Variety Raw Frozen Diets, canned diets, and Instinct kibble diets are entirely grain-free. Our Prairie kibble diets are made with healthy, hearty grains (whole brown rice, barley, oatmeal, and millet) sourced only from the USA. 

Flaxseed is not considered a whole grain because it doesn’t have the same composition as grains that are whole grains. This means it must be nutritionally similar in bran, germ and endosperm and must be low in fat. Flax does not have the starchy endosperm. The flaxseed used in our diets comes from Canada.

Nature’s Variety is dedicated to the health and well-being of your pet. We believe better ingredients make better pet food, which means better overall health and happiness for your beloved pet. Thank you for your continued trust in Nature’s Variety and our wholesome, nutritious diets.

http://www.naturesvariety.com/news.lasso


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=366555
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<div align='left'>Ed Whitfield, KY, *Ranking Member*

<div align='left'>Charlie Melancon, LA, *Vice Chair *

<div align='left'>Greg Walden, OR

<div align='left'>Henry A. Waxman, CA 

<div align='left'>Mike Ferguson, NJ

<div align='left'>Gene Green, TX 

<div align='left'>Tim Murphy, PA 

<div align='left'>Mike Doyle, PA 

<div align='left'>Michael C. Burgess, TX 

<div align='left'>Jan Schakowsky, IL 

<div align='left'>Marsha Blackburn, TN 

<div align='left'>Jay Inslee, WA 

<div align='left'>_Joe Barton, TX (Ex Officio) _

<div align='left'>_John D. Dingell (Ex Officio) _

[/B][/QUOTE] 

May I cross-post this to friends with pets?

Dee

[/B][/QUOTE] 



Absolutely!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">I see in the article that the NB Venison & Brown Rice Treats are now recalled as well. Does anyone know how far back this could have been in the product? Zoe had a few of those treats a couple of months ago but made her sick so I threw them out. Now with her kidneys beind dialated...? I did call to tell my vet, had to leave a message with the staff.</span>


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=366574
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Marj, just as a word of caution here...Natural Balance initially stated that it's products used only ingredients processed and produced in the US. The chain, if you will, of food goes much deeper than most of us realize. The whole grains referenced above, for instance, could be processed or prepared by another manufactuer who uses goods from outside the US. Right now there is no way to be certain that claims of "made in the USA" or "sourced in the USA" are indeed made of products grown, processed, refined, produced, or manufactured in the US. For instance, the grain could be grown in the US only to be sent overseas for processing. While clothing and most food used for human consumption are required by law to be labeled as to country of origin, no such requirement exists for animal feeds (pet foods included).


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

I feel there should be criminal prosecution of these companies!!!! Thanks for sharing.



date='Apr 20 2007, 09:36 AM' post='366555'] Please read this latest article: http://news.aol.com/topnews/articles/_a/pe...S00010000000001



If you are concerned about this issue, please call or write your representatives in Congress. Or even email them. Contact information can be obtained at www.ushouse.gov 



The House Energy and Commerce Committee Subcommittee on Oversight and Investigations has scheduled a hearing about the FDA for next Tuesday 4/24: *Diminished Capacity: Can the FDA Assure the Safety and Security of the Nation's Food Supply? *Subcommittee on Oversight and Investigations
9:30 a.m. in room 2123 Rayburn House Office Building. While the subject of the hearing is much broader in basis than just pet food contamination, the issue will certainly be addressed. If your representative serves on that Subcommittee, please consider voicing your concerns with this issue. The members of the Subcommittee are :



<div align="center">*SUBCOMMITTEE ON OVERSIGHT AND INVESTIGATIONS
(Ratio: 9-7)
Bart Stupak (MI), Chairman*
<div align="center"><div align='left'>Diana DeGette, CO

<div align='left'>Ed Whitfield, KY, *Ranking Member*

<div align='left'>Charlie Melancon, LA, *Vice Chair *

<div align='left'>Greg Walden, OR

<div align='left'>Henry A. Waxman, CA 

<div align='left'>Mike Ferguson, NJ

<div align='left'>Gene Green, TX 

<div align='left'>Tim Murphy, PA 

<div align='left'>Mike Doyle, PA 

<div align='left'>Michael C. Burgess, TX 

<div align='left'>Jan Schakowsky, IL 

<div align='left'>Marsha Blackburn, TN 

<div align='left'>Jay Inslee, WA 

<div align='left'>_Joe Barton, TX (Ex Officio) _

<div align='left'>_John D. Dingell (Ex Officio) _



[/QUOTE]


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=366574
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Thanks Marj, I checked it out. It does look like good quality food, but they don't have a lowfat version. Boo has to have lowfat, preferably about 6%.


----------

